# gentoo, java, jdk della sun e "icedtea"?

## MajinJoko

Buona sera a tutti,

uso solitamente java 1.6 con sun-jdk.

Prima ho notato che un emerge --depclean vorrebbe rimuoverlo.

Tuttavia virtual/jdk è installato.

Allora, in seguito ad una breve verifica, ho visto che virtual/jdk è soddisfatto da icedtea6-bin.

Ho provato a consultare la documentazione persente a:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/java.xml

tuttavia il mio dubbio rimane.

La cosa è un po' nebulosa. Cos'é questo icedtea6? Perché dovrei preferirlo a sun-jdk?

Inoltre, se volessi specificare a virtual/jdk che sun-jdk è quello che voglio, e di icedtea6 non me ne faccio nulla (infatti, con java-config vedo che è quella della sun quella utilizzata dal sistema), quindi puoi rimuovere il secondo, come posso fare?

Grazie a tutti

----------

## Zizo

Icedtea è il mezzo che rende possibile la compilazione di OpenJDK utilizzando esclusivamente software libero.

Tuttavia gli stessi sviluppatori lo ritengono inappropriato per un utilizzo quotidiano, in quanto per esempio molti contenuti di pagine web non vengono eseguiti correttamente.

Gentoo fornisce un ebuild -bin dato che compilare icedtea non è semplice, richiede molto tempo e l'USE gcj attiva per gcc.

Per mantenere sun-jdk prima di tutto bisogna accettare la licenza dello stesso aggiungendo alla variabile ACCEPT_LICENSE in make.conf la voce "dlj-1.1", così da avere almeno ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj-1.1" (per accettare qualsiasi licenza utilizza ACCEPT_LICENSE="*").

In seguito rimuovi dev-java/icedtea.

----------

## Onip

Icedtea è la versione "open" della Java VM, cioè è composta da OpenJDK più una serie di tool e ammenicoli vari.

In portage trovi sia il -bin sia la versione da compilare. Per compilare la prima volta icedtea (non bin) hai bisogno di una jvm libera per fare il bootstrap e quindi o installi prima la -bin (e poi la puoi anche rimuovere) oppure compili gcc abilitandi la USE gcj.

Io uso icedtea sul desktop e, fino all'altro giorno, anche sul notebook. Sul note sono tornato alla sun per via di un po' di problemi che ci sono tra glassfish e la versione in portage. Per il resto mi sono trovato egregiamente.

Per specificare quale delle alternative vuoi, basta che rimuovi quelle che non ti servono (quindi emerge -C dev-java/icedea-bin)

EDIT: ha già detto tutto Zizo, non avevo visto il suo post

----------

## MajinJoko

Vi ringrazio molto per la chiarezza.

Domani provvedo a far pulizia.

Buona serata

----------

